# Premiere XL for sale (non-lifetime)



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am looking to upgrade to an Elite, so my Premiere XL with about 9 months extended warranty is not needed anymore. What can I get for it?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...338?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ac16fc32
Winning bid:	US $127.60	
[ 6 bids ]


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...338?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ac16fc32
> Winning bid:	US $127.60
> [ 6 bids ]


Which actually isn't all that much more than the cost of the 1TB drive inside these days.


----------



## knevets22 (Jan 7, 2012)

fdisker2000, I am looking to buy a Premiere XL. I actually was outbid twice last night on two auctions. Let me know if you are interested in selling.


----------

